# Einstein Collar



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I have been using the 800 series einstein collar on the street for the past couple of weeks. Its a nice collar but the little flashlight on the collar that I can turn on and off with the remote is a great feature. Really like it when I send out my dog and he locates in the dark or when on a track/search and my flashlight dies or is in the car...it has one me over...


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Many (if not most) of our club members are now using the Einstein and really like it, including Lance. I am a ways off from getting one due to other financial obligations that are more of a priority. I will have to stay satisfied with the Sportdog I bought a while back.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Seen a few getting used and they seem trick with plenty of features and i like the smaller size of the receiver.Have to say the bark collars look great at there price point as well.


----------



## CORY LARSEN (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an Einstein 800TS and liked it for the most part initially. However I have run into situations (chasing deer) where the collar on max correction continuous did not stop my GSD, he just powered through it. Couldn't believe it but now I"m looking at other options.

Has anyone had this happen? Are Dogtra or Tri-Tronics collars more powerful?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

CORY LARSEN said:


> I have an Einstein 800TS and liked it for the most part initially. However I have run into situations (chasing deer) where the collar on max correction continuous did not stop my GSD, he just powered through it. Couldn't believe it but now I"m looking at other options.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen? Are Dogtra or Tri-Tronics collars more powerful?


Dogtra stops this girl in
Full drive https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-YWeLu_nLxiE/UGCp-wS4cfI/AAAAAAAAG-c/KD7ZTcnmeiI/d/_DSC0860.JPG


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

How hard is it to get an extra receiver paired to make a double box collar?
I was looking around and couldn't figure it out.

Laura


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> How hard is it to get an extra receiver paired to make a double box collar?
> I was looking around and couldn't figure it out.


Laura contact Kim Westrick at Einstein and she should be able to help you out. I am using a double receiver one transmitter ET 400 I love it. I don't think it is field adjustable like Tritronics so it has to be done at the manufacturer either be serial # matching or internal settings which requires opening the receiver case.


----------



## CORY LARSEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Laura contact Kim Westrick at Einstein and she should be able to help you out. I am using a double receiver one transmitter ET 400 I love it. I don't think it is field adjustable like Tritronics so it has to be done at the manufacturer either be serial # matching or internal settings which requires opening the receiver case.


Are you using for non-directional puposes or more power? Does it truly increase the stim 2x? I like the collar but it's underpowered for my dog in super prey drive.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

CORY LARSEN said:


> Are you using for non-directional puposes or more power? Does it truly increase the stim 2x? I like the collar but it's underpowered for my dog in super prey drive.


sounds like some training is in order, that and not letting the dog range too far away...


----------



## CORY LARSEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> sounds like some training is in order, that and not letting the dog range too far away...


We are training and he's awesome 95% of the time. Deer and other high prey animals are another matter. I am very weary letting him off leash anymore b/c I don't trust him at this point. But if the correction cannot stop the behavior, how can I proof him in highly stimulating scenarios like this? During normal situations, low level corrections are just fine but he goes ape shit for deer.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

CORY LARSEN said:


> Are you using for non-directional puposes or more power? Does it truly increase the stim 2x? I like the collar but it's underpowered for my dog in super prey drive.


 

I don't own a Einstein. But I have dual receivers on my Tritonics sport and i do have to lower the setting while using two receivers. The reason I use two is consistency in case one does not get good contact the other will and the dog gets the correction.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

CORY LARSEN said:


> Are you using for non-directional puposes or more power? Does it truly increase the stim 2x? I like the collar but it's underpowered for my dog in super prey drive.


I use it just because it just works better. There is many reasons, for me the big thing is the balance and placement of the collar as well as the area stimmed. As using one block to me if it is on the right or left side the dog would try to move away from the stim. Having the 2 blocks paired would be more of a general stimulation so maybe not working like a prong or other corrective collar in use, the general operation and application would seem like (to me) more of traditional collar in that it covers more surface area like a choke, martingale or prong. 

I'm not interested in hitting the dog with twice the power either. My experience so far is, *that is* what some have used it for. Seeing the dog 'out' off the decoy screaming and squealing to me is not a good picture for a dog to learn in. I prefer to train differently and get into the dogs head without having to resort to the extreme. Even if it takes more time, I've got the time I don't care. As I've found that (extreme) coupled with being in a rush with *any* training collar, never translates to no collar. 

My ultimate goal is to have no collar and have the same results. One of my first training mentors said this to me when I first started out. _ "It is not the collar that trains the dog. It is your guidance as a handler in training, that trains the dog" 

_Having the 2 bricks coupled is more reliable since you don't need to crank it as much either the batteries last longer. Plus I used the smallest bricks so it isn't any more obtrusive than one larger higher powered brick. 

My setup looks very much like this .. These are Dogtra bricks but you get the drift.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The Hawx stretch E strap does a great job of maintaining probe contact without the expense of another receiver
http://www.hawxdoggun.com/tech-stretch.php


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I can use lower settings to get a point across with a double box collar. 
Geoff said it better than I could about the general stim. 
If I want directional, I just slide the boxes close together.

Laura


----------



## CORY LARSEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I've contacted the the manufacturer and they've been very willing to help remedy the situation with either different contact points and/or another receiver so I am very happy with their customer service.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I talked with someone there today. He said he thought the collars could be paired by me but that they would just do it for me. Something had to come off or open up to pair them, I think. 

Thanks for the suggestion to call. I don't know why I don't try that more often. #-o

Laura


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I talked with someone there today. He said he thought the collars could be paired by me but that they would just do it for me. Something had to come off or open up to pair them, I think.


Brenda had a double reciever unit made and they had to pair at the company for her, so it's probably a good thing they are doing it for you, vs trying to send you directions to do it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Brenda had a double reciever unit made and they had to pair at the company for her, so it's probably a good thing they are doing it for you, vs trying to send you directions to do it.


At least if they screw it up they have to fix it. But if the end user opens it up and tries to adjust something I'd be afraid to loose or void my warranty if I messed up. Probably really easy as everything with Einstein has been that way dealing with them, but if they are not going to charge you it's a no brainer.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I was looking at them but I didn't like the setting for getting higher stim. I think it jumps 20 numbers. suppose I need just a little more to get compliance from my dog. I don't want to over punish my dog. Also the other side is if I need more that 20. 

you don't get 2x the stim from 2 collars


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> At least if they screw it up they have to fix it. But if the end user opens it up and tries to adjust something I'd be afraid to loose or void my warranty if I messed up. Probably really easy as everything with Einstein has been that way dealing with them, but if they are not going to charge you it's a no brainer.


Yeah. The guy on phone at Einstein didn't sound that confident on how it was done. But I'm not opening up nuthin.. He was surprised I wanted two boxes and acted like I was the first person to ever request that and asked why I wanted two. 

But he did take the time to answer all my questions. I ended up ordering the 400ts even though the transmitter for the 300 is smaller and the stim is the same as 400. I was looking at the 800 but figured I already have a pretty hot collar. It'll be interesting to compare with Brenda's since she has the 300.

I drew the line at the pink skin for the transmitter. 

Laura


----------



## CORY LARSEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I was looking at them but I didn't like the setting for getting higher stim. I think it jumps 20 numbers. suppose I need just a little more to get compliance from my dog. I don't want to over punish my dog. Also the other side is if I need more that 20.
> 
> you don't get 2x the stim from 2 collars


You can adjust the boost anywhere from +20 to +60. Instructions are in your User Manual. It's very simple. How do you know you don't get twice the stim from two transmitters? Do you have two currently?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Yeah. The guy on phone at Einstein didn't sound that confident on how it was done. But I'm not opening up nuthin.. He was surprised I wanted two boxes and acted like I was the first person to ever request that and asked why I wanted two.
> 
> But he did take the time to answer all my questions. I ended up ordering the 400ts even though the transmitter for the 300 is smaller and the stim is the same as 400. I was looking at the 800 but figured I already have a pretty hot collar. It'll be interesting to compare with Brenda's since she has the 300.
> 
> I drew the line at the pink skin for the transmitter.


We know you want the pink Laura! :mrgreen: 

It would be interesting to see if the smaller transmitter of the 300 is more ergonomic than the 400. I understand that the 400 has more range. For a ring or IPO field we don't really need the range like a gundog would need. 

I know Einstein has had dual brick collars for over a year so I'm surprised that your contact wasn't up to date on it.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

CORY LARSEN said:


> You can adjust the boost anywhere from +20 to +60. Instructions are in your User Manual. It's very simple. How do you know you don't get twice the stim from two transmitters? Do you have two currently?


I don't have the einstien . But have been known about this for years with other collars. the receivers put out the same input . It just keeps the dogs from breakking the contact when the head is turned.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

CORY LARSEN said:


> We are training and he's awesome 95% of the time. Deer and other high prey animals are another matter. I am very weary letting him off leash anymore b/c I don't trust him at this point. But if the correction cannot stop the behavior, how can I proof him in highly stimulating scenarios like this? During normal situations, low level corrections are just fine but he goes ape shit for deer.


Your missing the chance to correct him when it comes to the deer. It's like stopping a dog fight; it is 1000 times easier to stop a fight (or deer chasing) when you catch it and correct it when the first threating gesture if give by one of the dogs rather than when they have actually started fighting.


----------



## CORY LARSEN (Jan 27, 2009)

lannie dulin said:


> Your missing the chance to correct him when it comes to the deer. It's like stopping a dog fight; it is 1000 times easier to stop a fight (or deer chasing) when you catch it and correct it when the first threating gesture if give by one of the dogs rather than when they have actually started fighting.


This is very true. I am getting better at picking up on the first signs now and the corrections are effective in when I do. 

Again E collar Technologies / Einstein have been great working with me on the issue and the double receiver collar is a quality product. I'm very happy with it as a tool.


----------

